# The Fattie You Would Most Likely Make At Home



## bbqgoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

Let the voting begin!


----------



## nick (Jul 20, 2008)

*Seboke's Chicken Fajita Fattie for "Most Likely to make at Home"*


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 20, 2008)

The KISS fattie!


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 20, 2008)

Man, I got to go AGAIn with that bodacious fattie. Crap its like a muffaletta in that thing. Better take a few aspirins to thin the blood first.


----------



## grothe (Jul 20, 2008)

Going with erain's *# 6, Dilled Salmon w/Saffron Rissoto Asparagus fatty*


----------



## erain (Jul 20, 2008)

up here in minn they have alot of pancake and sausage breakfasts, i know i am going to make this one with one small alteration, gonna wrap the pancake around 1 or 2 breakfast sausages so it fills the center up a bit. more. but this gets my vote as the one i am going to make at home!!! way to go ron!!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 20, 2008)

Hands down, the one I'd try is Seboke's breakfast fatty. Simple and easy for me and love the idea of the potatoes inside.


----------



## vince (Jul 21, 2008)

Seboke's breakfast fattie get my vote


----------



## richtee (Jul 21, 2008)

OK  who had the taco fatty  with the green olives...? Got my vote!

On edit:  Mr. Erain!  Ay Carumba!


----------



## smokenmyeyes (Jul 21, 2008)

my vote goes to erain taco fatty great job


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 21, 2008)

William's breaksfast fatty narrowly beats Sebloke's breakfast fatty and Erain's salmon fatty or the numerous pizza fatty's (Buck W, Haloman, etc)


There are so many.  Wow, you all are talented.

Wish a poll could have been created but I noticed you can only put in 10 entries to the poll so that would have been a problem with way more than 10 here.


----------



## wutang (Jul 21, 2008)

Itailian meatball by Haloman


----------



## camocook (Jul 21, 2008)

The fatty I would most likely make at home would be a breakfast fatty.I couldn't decide in this category.Breakfast wins.


----------



## teeotee (Jul 21, 2008)

This is easy for me just because i'm not a real lover of veggies. So my make at home vote is ...... Vince's Italian, (awesome job for a first attempt, followed closely by Chi town's Fattie Italiano. See the common thread


----------



## christhompson (Jul 21, 2008)

Beyond a Shadow of a doubt, the one wrapped in pancetta, by, I think BBQGoddess.


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 21, 2008)

Probably this one.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 21, 2008)

Dave's Turduckin fattie!
Dave super props on using your own grown stuff too!


----------



## capt dan (Jul 21, 2008)

Awesome bunches of sausage goodness. Most likely make at home is probably not the way I would describe these entries, cuz I am lazy, and I don't have the patience or talent to make these ones.

But with, best looking plated, best presentation, and fattest, all voted on, I would consider this vote to be for most tasty looking, or what I would like to have on my plate at home!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I gotta give kudos to erain, Buck weezer  and seboke, they had a variety of different flavors and tastes, and looked like they have been in Fatty production for years. To ncdodave, I have always been fasinated with the "turduckin" thingy, yet have not tried it myself( did I mention I was lazy?).The Bodacious Fatty by BBQ goddess, was an awesome looking elegant display of some of lifes finest foods.

I would also like to say, I am sorry I didn't participate. My family was in town for the psat 5 days and we had a full schedule of events to attend from weds night till this morning. By the looks of all these fine entries, I would have been outclassed and probably embarrassed to enter my fatties anyways. You guys would have given ole Bobby Flay a run for his money.

Here are my top 3 picks for : the Fatty I would have loved to have a bite of.
1.ncdodave's Turduckin Fatty
2.BBQ goddess's Bodacious Fatty
3.Seboke's Philly cheesesteak Fatty(with the Breakfast fatty 4th)

Everyone who entered has made everyone on this site a winner now. I know we all have some new ideas to try when we get in the Fatty mood.

BBQG, great idea, and thanks for taking the Fatty by the horns, and making this a great/fun contest.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe just for fun, when all the votes have been tabulated, you can put up a poll with the top 8-10 vote recievers, and then have everyone just vote one time for the Fatty throwdown champion!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 21, 2008)

Most likely to make at home: Seboke's Philly Cheesesteak Fatty.


----------



## seboke (Jul 21, 2008)

Just a couincidence Buck...

Have to say Buck's Chicken Cordon Bleu fatty for something I'd make at home.  Simple and just sounds SO good!  I like simple...


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 21, 2008)

Buck's Chicken Cordon Bleu!


----------



## mr porky (Jul 21, 2008)

Gotta go with lcruzen's Slider fatty.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







I love WC's what can I say?


----------



## caprid (Jul 22, 2008)

haloman's meatball fattie 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Got my vote....hehee..
Since I already put my loser pizza fattie on 
some pasta with some extra cheese.
Thanks haloman! Great Idea!









Thanks!!


----------

